# Dumplings too Chewy



## orihara (May 18, 2014)

I made homemade dumpling dough from scratch, but the final result was way too chewy. Why did this happen and how can I avoid it next time?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Well there are a lot of different kinds of dumplings.  I'm pretty sure every culture has their own kind of dumpling.

Help us help you by telling us what kind of dumpling, what kind of dough, or  providing a recipe.


----------



## orihara (May 18, 2014)

I am doing Chinese soup dumplings.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

We need to know the dough recipe you used, any deviations you made from the directions. 

Chewy dumpling is usually an overworked dough and/or too thick of a dough when rolled out. Soup dumplings tend to be thicker skinned anyway. If they were thin, the dough would be more prone to failing with the liquid from the soup filling during cooking. 

Dough work requires a sense for the feel of the dough which is developed only through practice and experience. I don't have the feel for dumpling dough.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Chef  Phatch  said it all.


----------

